# What breed/ gender are these bantam chicks?



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Any guesses on breed and gender on these chicks, bear with me because it only lets me upload one pic at a time on this tablet. Here is Bumblebee and big red, I no longer know which is which.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Next is Twilight.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Sparkle aka Sparks due to comb size


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

This is Panther


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Next is Buffy.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Then Zenah who looks just like Buffy except darker.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Speckles I am pretty sure is a silver seabright but do not know gender.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Pumpkin I am also pretty sure is a golden seabright but unsure of gender.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Last one of pumpkin again couldn't get a great pic.


----------

